# Innseason Resorts Vacation Club



## rocko62580 (Aug 29, 2013)

Does anyone have experience or ownership for this vacation points system? What do you like or dislike about it?


----------



## rocko62580 (Aug 31, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## e.bram (Aug 31, 2013)

Most of their units are off season weeks from resorts which were initially sold as fixed weeks. Most of the prime season owners  use or rent and did not convert to points.


----------



## rocko62580 (Sep 6, 2013)

e.bram said:


> Most of their units are off season weeks from resorts which were initially sold as fixed weeks. Most of the prime season owners  use or rent and did not convert to points.



This link shows the weeks they own. It looks like they own a decent amount throughout the summer. http://www.innseason.com/isr/ClubIntervals.aspx


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 7, 2013)

At Newport Bay they own 4 weeks out of 100 in the summer with a lot more in early sept.
AT Edgewater of the 150 weeks they own 9 are summer weeks. 

IMHO that is not a decent amount of summer weeks.  

Remember that in New England most of the demand is for the summer weeks. So at Edgewater you'll have 150 owners most wanting one of those 9 weeks.

At my southern California resort were all year has significant demand. There is a lot of complaints about the platinum season including summer and fall, instead of just summer.


----------



## bk14 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Historical Resale Value 135,000 points with Innseason Resorts Vacation Club/RCI*

What are 135,000 Innseason Resorts Vacation Club points worth for resale?

My wife and I are going our separate ways, but neither of us want to sell the timeshare points.  We want to know what these points are worth as part of the divorce settlement.  We have 135,000 points with New England based Innseason Resorts Vacation Club.  2014 MF are approx $1,200. Through Innseason's RCI affiliation, the points can be used with RCI.  The historical resale values in TUG appear to be week-based.  Not finding much searching ebay for Innseason Vacation Club.  When I contacted Innseasons they had little information other than to do research online.  Looking for guidance.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 29, 2014)

If I am remembering correctly innseason points convert to rci points 2:1.  If that is the case you are getting the equivalent of 72,500 for $1200.  Does it includes club fees that include an rci membership?  If that's the case than I would estimate the worth at about $200 for the high and probably less in that you might have to cover closing costs and even throw in some free points or a free reserved week to find a taker in less than 6 months.

If the points convert to rci points 1:1 then the membership is probably in the $500-$1000 range.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 29, 2014)

$1200.00/mo. MFs, probably the points have a negative value.
You will have to pay someone to pay off to get rid of the liability which runs with those points.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 30, 2014)

bk14 said:


> What are 135,000 Innseason Resorts Vacation Club points worth for resale?
> 
> My wife and I are going our separate ways, but neither of us want to sell the timeshare points.  We want to know what these points are worth as part of the divorce settlement.  We have 135,000 points with New England based Innseason Resorts Vacation Club.  2014 MF are approx $1,200. Through Innseason's RCI affiliation, the points can be used with RCI.  The historical resale values in TUG appear to be week-based.  Not finding much searching ebay for Innseason Vacation Club.  When I contacted Innseasons they had little information other than to do research online.  Looking for guidance.
> Thanks for your time.




I watch the resales for this resort system because it would fit the "buy where you want to stay" for TS ownership.  But, I have never pulled the trigger due to MFs being high.   There was a recent 100,000 point contract for sale on ebay.   First round no bids.  Second round did sell for $300.50 with $198 in closing fees.


----------



## bk14 (Sep 30, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> If I am remembering correctly innseason points convert to rci points 2:1.  If that is the case you are getting the equivalent of 72,500 for $1200.  Does it includes club fees that include an rci membership?  If that's the case than I would estimate the worth at about $200 for the high and probably less in that you might have to cover closing costs and even throw in some free points or a free reserved week to find a taker in less than 6 months.
> 
> If the points convert to rci points 1:1 then the membership is probably in the $500-$1000 range.





e.bram said:


> $1200.00/mo. MFs, probably the points have a negative value.
> You will have to pay someone to pay off to get rid of the liability which runs with those points.





mdurette said:


> I watch the resales for this resort system because it would fit the "buy where you want to stay" for TS ownership.  But, I have never pulled the trigger due to MFs being high.   There was a recent 100,000 point contract for sale on ebay.   First round no bids.  Second round did sell for $300.50 with $198 in closing fees.



Just to clarify, the MF amount specified was the approx annual amount, not a monthly amount.  tschwa2 is correct that the point conversion for RCI usage is 2:1.  The $400 annual Innseason base fee includes $124 RCI membership fee.  I learned today that upon sale there is a transfer fee of $400 which I'm told (usually) the buyer pays.  Thanks for all the responses.  This has certainly been an eye-opening experience.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I knew it was the annual fee.  It's the InnSeason base fee that makes the mf's too high to use as an effective RCI exchanger.

When you exchange for an InnSeason resort do you pay an exchange fee?  Are you happy with the availability?  If there is no exchange fee and the availability is fairly decent you would need to sell to someone who is happy with and/or familiar with the InnSeason resorts and system.   Otherwise it will be difficult to even give away without paying the transfer fee.  It's fairly high mf's for basically one week in a high season 2 br unit.  If you could get multiple weeks and short stays during at least shoulder season without additional exchange fees and transaction fees it would be more interesting as a resale but I still wouldn't expect to find someone willing to pay more than $1500-2000 including closing costs and the transfer fee which would then net you around $900.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------

